# Added Holden Cruze "T" Decal



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

I know this is a somewhat pointless thread but i added the Holden "T" decal to the back of my cruze, let me know what you guys think, i'm willing to answer questions. Oh and yes i know the tail lights look ugly, i just haven't gotten around to tinting the inner ones.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty cool. I like how you blacked out the emblems. Works on a black car.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...been used before (Corvair) but I think this GM emblem looks appropriate:


----------



## magicman (Aug 5, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...been used before (Corvair) but I think this GM emblem looks appropriate:


I have no clue what your saying


----------

